# FS: Shrimps, getting out of hobby for awhile



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Due to a non-stop rollercoaster of lifes many issues. I am getting out of the hobby temporarily to let lifes little problems become more manageable.

For the coming 2 weeks I will be moving shrimp from my gf's house to my parents to sell until I have access to my home near whistler.

CRS shrimps are minimum of 5. 
S grade CRS ->$12 each
SS grade CRS ->$15-20 each 









sulawesi, no mimimum, but please bring a contaner if your purchasing less than 5. Also, I won't be selling to anyone that does not have water params that fall in the range near mine as I want to encourage keeping sulawesi and not killing sulawesi.

Zebras are 10 each (by far THE best shrimp to indicate whether your tank is cardinal friendly as it is also EXTREMELY hardy, they breed like mad...)
Cardinals 20 each , 10+ for 15 each

Rabbit Snails/Sulawesi Snails
Poso Black Rabbit Snails are: $10 each
Sponge Rabbit Snails are: $20 each 
dwarf version of poso black rabbit snails are: $2 Each, 10 for $18, 15 for $25, 20 for $30


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

rarw!!! why


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

can i still go on sunday??


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

Would love to get my hands on the substrate there  lol


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

nonsans said:


> can i still go on sunday??


of course dude.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

someguy said:


> Would love to get my hands on the substrate there  lol


sorry someone asked for it already.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

lol fair enough


----------



## RoryM (Apr 25, 2010)

pm sent jiang604.


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh man, it sucks to see you getting out of the hobby. You've always been a nice and helpful guy and has the nicest shrimps I've ever seen. Hope you get back to the hobby soon.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

blue_eden said:


> Oh man, it sucks to see you getting out of the hobby. You've always been a nice and helpful guy and has the nicest shrimps I've ever seen. Hope you get back to the hobby soon.


Thanks man =)

all cardinals are sold or reserved!
zebra sulawesi price drop to $8 each! picture available tonight!


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope you saved some for us Toronto shrimp nuts.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Should show everyone some pictures of the sponge snails  
They look intense!


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

Are they the purple zebras?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Are they the purple zebras?


nope =) not purple zebras


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

all S grades are sold.

have some close to SSS grades for $25 each
and SSS grades for $35-40 each


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you going to show us a picture of the zebras?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Picture of crowns:









Picture of cardinals BUT ALL SOLD!:









Picture of Sponge snails (ALL ON HOLD) and zebra:


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also no more S grades!


----------



## matti2uude (Apr 22, 2010)

What kind of wood do you use in Sulawesi tanks?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> What kind of wood do you use in Sulawesi tanks?


I use manzanita but you can use any just as long as its clean =)


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Heres an update of what I have left:

Yellow spotted black poso, few left: $8 each


CRS SS and SS+ grades: $15 each, minimum of 5.

CRS S grade thick colors: $8 each minimum of 10.

CBS S grade thick colors: $10 each minimum of 10.

Sulawesi Zebra: $8 each. (very hardy)

CRS heart or crown head pattern: msg for individual pricing.


----------



## RoryM (Apr 25, 2010)

*Cbs*

Will take 10 cbs. 110 Makaroff road, S7L6J9, Saskatoon, Saskatchewan.


----------

